# SIG 229 frame question



## jody johnson (Jan 27, 2007)

I've got a 229 in .40. I know I can go to.357 SIG by a simple barrel changeout. However, I'm wanting 9-m/m capability as well, and want to put a 9-m/m slide on my existing frame, as I'm quite comfortable with the trigger feel, etc., of the one I'm using now.

I've been told by some that all that is required is to simply put the 9-m/m slide onto the .40 frame, as all the 229 frames are identical dimensionally...however, I've also been told that the dimensions of the "9" frame differ from that of the .40.

Does anybody know for sure?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

You can order a conversion drop-in barrel from BarSto and you do not have to change anything as long as you are going from .40 to 9mm. You cannot go the other way.

No slide or spring changes necessary. They make it fit and work.

All you need are 9mm magazines.

My son bought me one for Christmas and I'm waiting for my magazines to try it out. Right now that is the hardest thing to find. Finally got mine from Top Gun Supply.

Check out http://www.barsto.com/category_main.cfm?ID=229&cco=68


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

There are 2 different size P229 frames. The German frame is different from the Exeter frame. Go to the Osage County Guns web site and they have all the P229 information there.


----------



## Mavis (Oct 14, 2013)

From .40 to 9mm, barrel change only. Should have no extractor issues.


----------

